# Choosing a Breeder Around Illinois



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

The only one I've dealt with is Shor'line, although I've also heard good things about Dichi. I love Shor'line's dogs because they have titles at both ends of their names-meaning they look like a golden should and are smart and trainable with good dispositions too! In my opinion, her stud dog, Mariner, is everything a golden should be. He has the conformation titles to prove he looks like a golden should look, he has a hunting title which means he can do what goldens were bred to do, and he has titles in tracking, obedience and other things which prove he is trainable and intelligent. He's also a therapy dog registered with TDI (Therapy Dogs International) and has his CGC (Canine good Citizen), which means he has the temperament goldens should have. Having met Mariner and her other dogs in person at the breeder's home, I can tell you they are a pack of friendly beasts who are overjoyed that somebody came to see them! I would take home a puppy from any of her dogs in a heartbeat! (I do not actually own a Shor'line dog though, my purpose in visiting was to use Mariner as a stud for my girl.)


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Personally, I think that Shor'Line and Asterling would both be good choices, and I think should be fairly close to you.


----------



## d3adrock (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the help, much appreciated, so far I've got an appointment to see Dichi which i'm looking forward too. I'm still waiting to hear back from Asterling. And Shor'line doesn't have any males available (looking for a boy dog). Around how long do breeders wait usually between litters? Thanks!


PS: The CGC really missed out on an opportunity to call it "Citizen Canine" if you ask me.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

You might also try Diane Henning in the Green Bay area at [email protected] She did a *really* nice breeding and I think had an overabundance of boys 

She is honest to a fault, raises her puppies in her house underfoot and is very concerned with pedigree analysis, health and longevity.

I bred to her boy Sterling recently and had a wonderful litter, with some of the best temperaments I have ever had. It might be Sterling's gorgeous litter sister who had the litter.


----------



## d3adrock (Dec 2, 2015)

Tahnee GR said:


> You might also try Diane Henning in the Green Bay area at [email protected] She did a *really* nice breeding and I think had an overabundance of boys
> 
> She is honest to a fault, raises her puppies in her house underfoot and is very concerned with pedigree analysis, health and longevity.
> 
> I bred to her boy Sterling recently and had a wonderful litter, with some of the best temperaments I have ever had. It might be Sterling's gorgeous litter sister who had the litter.


Thanks for that I will contact her after my visit to dichi (I don't want to overcommit by contacting to many breeders. Still waiting to hear back for Asterling, I wonder if I should send another email? I don't want to be annoying and I know breeders can be very busy but it's been almost 3 days? Thanks again for the recommendation, will be sure to check it out.


----------



## d3adrock (Dec 2, 2015)

Update: Just finished visit to dichi, The owner seemed incredibly knowledgeable and his dogs were very nice, and looked very healthy and I would be happy to have a pup from him. However he is not having another litter at least until march, which of coarse i'm willing to wait for but will continue looking at other breeders in the meantime, Asterling is also expecting around March and I am waiting to hear back from Diane Henning. Shor'line is next on my list of people to call but I expect that they are also waiting around the spring for their next litter. Thanks for everyones help. My quest continues!


----------



## Jsfali (Dec 24, 2015)

d3adrock said:


> Hi, i'm new to both this forum and goldens in general. I have decided that I'd like to add a golden to my family and think it will be a great match even though I live in an apartment it is fairly large and we have a fenced in yard. I myself am very active and will be home for most of the day and when I'm not another family member will 99% of the time be there. What I need help is choosing a breeder. So far the ones I'm looking at in no particular order are:
> 
> -Dichi Goldens Dichi Goldens Home
> -Golden Sunrise Retrievers (Rebeca Bogoski) Rebecca Cole Bogoski - Home
> ...


Hey did you ever hear back from Shor Line? I emailed them twice and with no response.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

Nevermind...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Goofy question - and isn't a comment about the breeder, but it's been twitching on the edge of brain lately as it seems like a lot of people are asking about Shor'line or recommending Shor'line. 

I'm sure they are a nice breeder, but where is this all coming from? 

Please do extend the search beyond a couple posts on a forum. 

Contact breed referrals (there's more than one golden retriever club in Illinois). Find local shows to check out the breed and see who is out there. Don't try buying puppies at dog shows... but do gather ideas as far as what you specifically want in a dog.


----------



## d3adrock (Dec 2, 2015)

Jsfali said:


> Hey did you ever hear back from Shor Line? I emailed them twice and with no response.


Nope, never got an email response, but I called and they said it was because they were in the process of moving and their computer was out of access. However they said they wouldn't know when the next liter would be happening until after the the first. If I were you i'd give them a call. They should know by now.


----------



## d3adrock (Dec 2, 2015)

Megora said:


> Goofy question - and isn't a comment about the breeder, but it's been twitching on the edge of brain lately as it seems like a lot of people are asking about Shor'line or recommending Shor'line.
> 
> I'm sure they are a nice breeder, but where is this all coming from?
> 
> ...


The way I got the info about shor'line at least was from visiting the american kennel club website where they have list of the featured breathers and the clubs they belong to and shoreline was among the first.

How do I go about contacting breed referrals and what do I ask? Thanks!


----------



## d3adrock (Dec 2, 2015)

Update, just got back from shor'line and had a great visit. The dogs seemed to have a perfect temperament. So far the choice seems to be between dichi and shor'line since they are the only 2 that I've been able to get in reliable contact with. Any more opinions on these 2 breeders? Dichi seems to be running a bigger business and I understand that that is his sole source of income, he does have a beautiful area to raise the dogs in. Shor'line seemed to be a smaller operation but the dogs were just lovely. Shor'lines are quite a bit more to the tune of around $600-$700. What is everyones opinion on this? The both seem to pass rigorous testing but do you think there is any reason that they should be worth 600-700 more? Not that price bothers me, I am willing to pay as much as I have to for the best dog.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love the style of the Shoreline dogs, and I think the extra would be worth it. Mariner is an old fellow, and besides still showing in veterans, the owner does a ton of fun things with them like dock diving and tracking etc. Extra money well spent.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Go with your own gut feeling, whichever that may be. Both are outstanding breeders.


----------



## Jsfali (Dec 24, 2015)

d3adrock said:


> Update, just got back from shor'line and had a great visit. The dogs seemed to have a perfect temperament. So far the choice seems to be between dichi and shor'line since they are the only 2 that I've been able to get in reliable contact with. Any more opinions on these 2 breeders? Dichi seems to be running a bigger business and I understand that that is his sole source of income, he does have a beautiful area to raise the dogs in. Shor'line seemed to be a smaller operation but the dogs were just lovely. Shor'lines are quite a bit more to the tune of around $600-$700. What is everyones opinion on this? The both seem to pass rigorous testing but do you think there is any reason that they should be worth 600-700 more? Not that price bothers me, I am willing to pay as much as I have to for the best dog.


Are you considering the Regatta x Chappy litter? In the email I received from Shor'Line they said that Chappy doesn't have an elbow clearance because of an injury. I don't know if that bothers you or not. 

Like you I really don't understand how they're so much more expensive than other breeders in the same area and even breeders who use the same stud dogs. It's one of those things I'll never get though. Both breeders seem like great choices.


----------



## d3adrock (Dec 2, 2015)

Jsfali said:


> Are you considering the Regatta x Chappy litter? In the email I received from Shor'Line they said that Chappy doesn't have an elbow clearance because of an injury. I don't know if that bothers you or not.
> 
> Like you I really don't understand how they're so much more expensive than other breeders in the same area and even breeders who use the same stud dogs. It's one of those things I'll never get though. Both breeders seem like great choices.


I am considering the Chappy x regatta line. I wish I would have asked more info on regatta or find some info online.If anyone can find either of their infos on k9data.com it would be much appreciated. I did not see that Chappy does not have elbow clearances. Thanks for pointing that out. To be honest she also mentioned doing a liter with splash or bubbles and mystic and that really appeals to me because when I met her dogs bubbles was one of my favorites in personality, but of coarse they all had such great personalities and I wasn't there for that long. I actually didn't get to interact too much with regatta, I think because she was pregnant she was a little more laid back which is perfectly understandable.

To be honest I'm having a hard choice listening to my gut feeling, I've grown accustomed to computer and tv shopping where everything is just a comparable number. This is so personal, I love all the dogs. Makes it hard to choose a breeder. I haven't even seen any puppies, and that's probably a good thing since I would be helpless against their charms not to immediately pick one or of them.

How about you, do you have any ideas what you will choose?


----------



## Jsfali (Dec 24, 2015)

We were sent this from Shor'Line but now the link doesn't work.

http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=696826

I'll message you.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jsfali said:


> Are you considering the Regatta x Chappy litter? In the email I received from Shor'Line they said that Chappy doesn't have an elbow clearance because of an injury. I don't know if that bothers you or not.


This is probably going to get me in trouble for saying this, but I would have a huge problem with this. Primarily because I know some breeders out there play games when it comes to elbows. If a nonpassing elbow could be blamed on an injury, they do it... this despite most people out there with dogs who passed elbows being rough and tumble and very active... without causing any injury to the elbows. If a minor bump or tumble causes an injury - then there must have been an inherent weakness to begin with...

It would literally come down to a dog falling a great distance or getting hit by a car or something drastic for me to accept the "injury" excuse.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I think too that a fragmented coronoid process is often explained as a fracture; it is not. FCP is elbow dysplasia, and I am always suspicious of accidents. There should be one clear elbow in that case to my mind... Not saying that's what happening here, but it is something that I think breeders mis-hear.


----------



## d3adrock (Dec 2, 2015)

Jsfali said:


> We were sent this from Shor'Line but now the link doesn't work.
> 
> http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=696826
> 
> I'll message you.


Yes that is exactly why I'm trying to find the info, I got that link as well and am worried by what it's disfunction might mean. I will also personally ask her about the elbow situation.
Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I am not seeing an elbow clearance for Regatta (Shor'line Dreaming Dreams Only Sailors Know).


----------



## d3adrock (Dec 2, 2015)

fourlakes said:


> I am not seeing an elbow clearance for Regatta (Shor'line Dreaming Dreams Only Sailors Know).


That's what we are all concerned about. Someone claimed it was because of an injury prior to testing. Thanks for the link! Does anyone have one for Chappy? (Why do the names on k9 data have to be so complicated?)


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

d3adrock said:


> That's what we are all concerned about. Someone claimed it was because of an injury prior to testing. Thanks for the link! Does anyone have one for Chappy? (Why do the names on k9 data have to be so complicated?)


Sorry, I thought you said Chappy didn't have the elbow clearance....?


----------



## d3adrock (Dec 2, 2015)

fourlakes said:


> Sorry, I thought you said Chappy didn't have the elbow clearance....?


Nope, Regatta, I can't even find Chappy on the site.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

If this is Chappy, I don't see an elbow clearance for him.

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

Pedigree: U-CH USJ Jetoca Counting Stars Over Silent Seas TD DS CCA


----------



## Jsfali (Dec 24, 2015)

fourlakes said:


> d3adrock said:
> 
> 
> > That's what we are all concerned about. Someone claimed it was because of an injury prior to testing. Thanks for the link! Does anyone have one for Chappy? (Why do the names on k9 data have to be so complicated?)
> ...


I'm the one who said that.

This is the part of email I got from Shor'Line that talks about it.

"All health clearances are done for all my dogs. With this particular breeding, Chappy has one elbow that was injured as a puppy and he does not have an elbow clearance. However, he has shown no ill effects or any lameness, and while minor, the damage to his elbow as a puppy did show up on the x-ray exam. Because I am aware of the lines, and the fact that his father had full health clearances, I decided that in the overall scheme of things, the line-breeding with great longevity and good health from Sailor was more important. If you are uncomfortable with this, I do have other upcoming litters. I plan on keeping a puppy for myself from this breeding."

I hope I don't get in trouble or step on any toes for bringing that up. I'm not saying that this is a bad breeder or a bad litter. I'm just letting the OP know in case they didn't know.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals is 'dreaming dreams only...' page. There's no elbow there. Surely she's not being bred to Chappy.


----------



## d3adrock (Dec 2, 2015)

Prism Goldens said:


> Orthopedic Foundation for Animals is 'dreaming dreams only...' page. There's no elbow there. Surely she's not being bred to Chappy.


 It would appear so, to quote from the email "This will be Regatta’s last litter and she was bred to Chappy."
Why is that surprising?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It seems dangerous to me. I don't know the individual dogs involved but on the face of it I would not recommend that breeding just on the basis of elbows. Because it is a respected breeder, I'm sure she has thoughts and feels comfortable with it but I would worry about ED in the offspring personally.


----------



## d3adrock (Dec 2, 2015)

So a quick update, I know that it's been a while. I still have not managed to find a breeder willing to sell me a puppy. I got in touch with shor'line recently and was told that they had no puppies available despite that their website said they had 2. I decided to pursue Dichi but was informed that their waiting list was so long I shouldn't even bother unless I wanted to wait well over a year. That leaves me a little lost as to what my next action should be. The next breeder on my list would be asterling and I will see how that goes.


----------

